# Int-Werte in XML-Datei schreiben (DOM)



## DarkCrimson (28. Okt 2015)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich schreibe gerade ein Programm zur Auswertung eines Kartenturniers. In dieses will ich eine Speicherfunktion implementieren, welche eine XML-File erzeugt. Folgendes Klassendiagramm veranschaulicht welche Objekte geschrieben werden müssen.






Dementsprechend muss ein Objekt der Klasse Turnier welches in der Spielerliste mehere Objekte der Klasse Spieler enthält geschrieben werden. Folgende XML-Struktur dürfte passen:


```
<Tunier\>
<name>name</namer>
<ort>hier</ort>
<spielerliste>
<spieler>
<name>a<name/>
<adresse>b</adresse>
<gesamt>1</gesamt>
<plus>2</plus>
<minus>1</minus>
</spieler>
<!-- Es folgen weitere Spieler --!>
</spielerliste>
</turnier>
```

Diese Struktur lässt sich ja mit den Methoden createElemente(), createTextNode() und appendChild() eigentlich ganz gut nachbauen. Allerdings kann man der createTextNode() Methode nur String Values übergeben und keine int.

Gibt es da eine elegantere Methode als ein Boxing zu Integer und eine anschließende Umwandlung mit toString()?

Gruß

Ein verzweifelter XML-Neuling...


----------



## CptSocket (30. Okt 2015)

Hallo Crimson

Willst du das XML selber/per DOm schreiben?
Ansonsten kann ich dir die Library http://x-stream.github.io/ sehr empfehlen. Mit dieser Library kannst du das Java-Objekt-Modell direkt als xml serialisieren/deserialisieren.


Freundliche Grüsse
CptSocket


----------



## DarkCrimson (30. Okt 2015)

Danke!
Werde das mal testen.


----------

